# Norwegian: formulating question with hvilke, -n, -t



## Kiedis

Hei igjen.

Is it a good way to ask a question: ''På hvilket system trenger du tilgang?''. I hear my colleagues (not norwegians) using this formulation very often.

Wouldn't it be more appropriate to formulate it like this: ''Hvilket system trenger du tilgang på?''

Or maybe it doesn't matter in colloquial Norwegian?


----------



## oskhen

Kiedis said:


> Hei igjen.
> 
> Is it a good way to ask a question: ''På hvilket system trenger du tilgang?''. I hear my colleagues (not norwegians) using this formulation very often.
> 
> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to formulate it like this: ''Hvilket system trenger du tilgang på?''
> 
> Or maybe it doesn't matter in colloquial Norwegian?



It should be "tilgang til". And I would definitely use the last one in most circumstances.


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> It should be "tilgang til". And I would definitely use the last one in most circumstances.


There is a strong trend in Norwegian of using 'på' instead of other prepositions. It is widely accepted and used in print, frowned upon only by a few. So, i suppose, pretty many native speakers would say "tilgang på".


----------



## oskhen

Ben Jamin said:


> There is a strong trend in Norwegian of using 'på' instead of other prepositions. It is widely accepted and used in print, frowned upon only by a few. So, i suppose, pretty many native speakers would say "tilgang på".



You're right. Okay, then both may be used. But personally I wouldn't recommend using "på" this way when writing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> You're right. Okay, then both may be used. But personally I wouldn't recommend using "på" this way when writing.


 Neither would I, but speaking politically incorrectly, the language is falling apart.


----------



## Tjahzi

The word that you are looking for is "evolving".


----------



## oskhen

I was thinking a bit: Is "tilgang på" correct - or more correct - in some expressions? "Tilgang på mat" doesn't sound that odd to me, but "tilgang på et system" definitely does. Or is it just a matter of taste?


----------



## kirsitn

oskhen said:


> I was thinking a bit: Is "tilgang på" correct - or more correct - in some expressions? "Tilgang på mat" doesn't sound that odd to me, but "tilgang på et system" definitely does. Or is it just a matter of taste?



To me "tilgang på" means that something exists/is available (ingen tilgang på mat -> there is no food to be found anywhere), whereas "tilgang til" implies permission/possibility to use something (that definitely exists).


----------



## basslop

Agree with the distinction that Kirsitn points out. Btw.  This shows how important right preposition is. 

Synonym for "tilgang til" is "adgang til".


----------

